# Steak and Shrimp



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My daughter said this was calling my name at the store and had to get it for me. 2" thick T-Bone ,marinaded in my favorite marinade. Had to grill some shrimp too.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez man...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy:

Jim


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Drool.....


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Those sea crickets look mighty good on that stick, may need to run by the fish market.

Rick


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

DA GONE!! wow that looks awsome!! you r tha MAN!! A1 !!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

please re-post...with scratch and taste! yum!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

What kind of marinade was used? Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Smarty said:


> What kind of marinade was used? Looks great :thumbup:


 Thanks!
Steak Marinade
for 1 steak

2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
2 Teaspoons McCormick's Montreal Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Espresso Powder ( or any really fine ground coffee )

Mix ingredients well and rub on both sides of steak. Let sit for at least an hour, or more if possible.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks!
> Steak Marinade
> for 1 steak
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to try it the next time I buy steak :thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Going out tonight for the same meal, my last solid food for a while coming. Dental surgery tomorrow, 12 extractions.

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> Going out tonight for the same meal, my last solid food for a while coming. Dental surgery tomorrow, 12 extractions.
> 
> Rick


 
I'll add you to my Prayers. My teeth are slowly costing me a bundle as well.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Paymaster, I tried your marinade for steaks and I gotta say it's AWESOME!

I did do one thing different though,
I dry brined my thick steaks for an hour before at room temperature with kosher salt as described in this article, (I used a little less salt as the Monterey has some in it):
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/steaks-grill-steakhouse-q_b_662821.html

That was the previous method I used before trying your method. While the steaks were setting for an hour with the salt brine I mixed your ingredients together and let sit for the hour.
After the hour of brining I rubbed in your marinade and then let set for 1 hour, then grilled to perfection! I have now quit searching for better ways to grill steaks.
Thanks much!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Randy M said:


> Paymaster, I tried your marinade for steaks and I gotta say it's AWESOME!
> 
> I did do one thing different though,
> I dry brined my thick steaks for an hour before at room temperature with kosher salt as described in this article, (I used a little less salt as the Monterey has some in it):
> ...


That is great! :thumbup: Thanks for the feedback!:thumbsup:


----------

